# Mac lovin' newbie here!!!



## vintagegold14 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm Kate and I love Mac. enough said!







(omg, this little smiley is soooo cute!!!)


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 6, 2009)

hi Kate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to Specktra


----------



## starbucksmocha (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra Kate!


----------



## nunu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Kate and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## vintagegold14 (Sep 6, 2009)

awww, thanks u guys.


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome Kate!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 7, 2009)

Kate!


----------



## Nayari712 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Kate....Just wanted to say Hello and welcome to a fellow Cali Girl.


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Kate! Welcome


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi, Kate! Welcome to the forum!


----------

